# 1st time Vegas Visitor



## RV 16 (Jan 9, 2014)

We will be in Vegas the end of March/first of April. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 9, 2014)

Lots of great info. already posted:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/search.php?searchid=6112439


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jan 9, 2014)

*Link didn't work*

Hi Denise, the link that you gave didn't work.  Here is what I got:

"Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms"


----------



## ricoba (Jan 9, 2014)

RV 16 said:


> We will be in Vegas the end of March/first of April. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.



As a semi-Vegas, local, I'd be glad to answer any questions you may have.  What would you like to know about?


----------



## Luanne (Jan 9, 2014)

Answers may depend on what you like to do.

Are you into gambling? Eating?  Shows?  Shopping? Nature?


----------



## presley (Jan 9, 2014)

RV 16 said:


> We will be in Vegas the end of March/first of April. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.



http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188750

Posts 14 and 16 in that link were especially of interest to me.   You may be looking for something different.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 9, 2014)

There are a good number of hints and tips in the bottom Sticky in the US- Western forum. WAAAY more than a first time visitor could use up in one visit.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 9, 2014)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Hi Denise, the link that you gave didn't work.  Here is what I got:
> 
> "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms"



Try this one:  http://tug2.net/googlesearchresults...5&cof=FORID:10&ie=UTF-8&q=las+vegas&sa=Search


----------



## RV 16 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you for the updated link Denise. I will check that out. 

We will be staying at Tahiti Village which I know is south of the strip. We wanted to stay someplace a bit quieter and liked the look of the tropical feel there. Since it is so close to the airport and TV seems to have a great shuttle service, we decided not to get a rental car. One thing that I'd rather not deal with. 
We'd like to not gamble. We do plan on a cirque du soliel show. Red Rock Canyon and Hoover Dam, Freemont St. We would like to have a nice anniversary/birthday dinner, maybe the stratosphere? 
Their shuttle also goes to the Mirage and NY NY. I was wondering about the Deuce and the monorail as far as getting around from where we are. Coming from the icy cold east coast, we are looking forward to the sun and warmth. Relaxing at the pool. I know we can't  possibly get to see everything in a week. 
Thank you all for your help.


----------



## RV 16 (Jan 10, 2014)

Weather? Best places to eat or stay away from?


----------



## joewillie12 (Jan 10, 2014)

Watch the movie Hangover. It will give you a good idea of what to do when in Vegas . What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas. Have a great time!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 10, 2014)

> We would like to have a nice anniversary/birthday dinner, maybe the stratosphere?



The Stratosphere is in serious decline, and that end of the strip is in very bad shape with empty building, closed businesses, and a bad element on the street.  Choose something mid-strip.


----------



## RV 16 (Jan 10, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> The Stratosphere is in serious decline, and that end of the strip is in very bad shape with empty building, closed businesses, and a bad element on the street.  Choose something mid-strip.



Thank you!!!! I read a recent dining review and wondered why it was so bad.  This is the stuff I need to know.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 10, 2014)

RV 16 said:


> Thank you!!!! I read a recent dining review and wondered why it was so bad.  This is the stuff I need to know.



Honestly - that area is horrible - I'd stay out of it.


----------



## RV 16 (Jan 10, 2014)

presley said:


> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188750
> 
> Posts 14 and 16 in that link were especially of interest to me.   You may be looking for something different.



Yes, very helpful. Thank you!


----------



## RV 16 (Jan 10, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> There are a good number of hints and tips in the bottom Sticky in the US- Western forum. WAAAY more than a first time visitor could use up in one visit.
> 
> Jim



Thank you for the tip. Lots of great info there. I'm not on here much, so still navigating this site.


----------



## RV 16 (Jan 10, 2014)

Luanne said:


> Answers may depend on what you like to do.
> 
> Are you into gambling? Eating?  Shows?  Shopping? Nature?



Yes, all of the above...except the gambling. As much as I'd love to, I'd be done in a day!


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 10, 2014)

If you are going to Red Dock Canyon and the dam, you'll need a car. Las Vegas is easy to get around in- but not on the Strip. There are roads paralleling it on either side and the self-parking garages are mostly off those. To get the 'Dam Tour' go very early. They open at 8:00 iirc and sell out for the day. When they are gone, they are gone. The elevators have limited capacity and can only go so often.

Jim


----------



## ricoba (Jan 10, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> The Stratosphere is in serious decline, and that end of the strip is in very bad shape with empty building, closed businesses, and a bad element on the street.  Choose something mid-strip.



This may be your opinion as a sometimes occasional visitor to Vegas who probably only hits the major tourist spots, but you are just plain wrong about this. :annoyed:

While the Stratosphere is not center Strip and is not the most glamorous of the hotels on the Strip, neither is it some sort of run down dump.  It is true the neighborhood is not the worlds nicest, but it is safe enough and you will see people walking in that area at all times of the day and night.  Sure some of them are street folks, but Vegas is a large city with a huge amount of all sorts of people.  

I often see regular tourists from all parts of the world walking around the Stratosphere at all times of the day and night to either go to the tower or to Downtown or to the Gold and Silver Pawn Shop (Pawn Stars).

I have not seen Frankie Moreno's show at the Stratosphere, but I hear it's excellent.  As well the tower has numerous attractions that are quite popular with locals and tourists alike.  The revolving restaurant, The Top of the World is quite good and reasonably priced for a nicer place.

Every first Friday night of the month the whole area around there is an open street arts festival for First Friday.  Plus many shops down in that zone, now known as the Arts District are fun and funky and hang outs for creative artsy types in Vegas.

As well, downtown Las Vegas has over this past year or so has gone through a major redevelopment, that will only continue now that Zappos is at home in the old city hall.

I am sorry for sounding so brusque, but when people say things that aren't true about places they really don't know that much about, then I think the record needs to be corrected.  

I will now go back to my cave and hibernate.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 10, 2014)

Really - what did I say that wasn't true?  The Strat is definitely run down - you can tell as soon as you walk in the door - it looks worn out, and threadbare and grimy.  Over the years it has declined significantly.  I stand by my post.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 11, 2014)

Denise, have you ever eaten at Top of the Stratosphere, or gone to the Frankie Moreno Show?

While it is true that the Stratosphere is by no means new and shiny, I don't feel it is threadbare and/or grimy. I go there with my sister or girlfriends to see Frankie Moreno (Great Show!), and I never feel unsafe.

Walk or drive north a short block, and east a half a block, and on the left is Luv-it Custard, which is very famous. 

Further North, on Main Street just past Charleston is Doña Maria's Tamales, which has some of the best pork tamales I've ever eaten. This is the "Arts District" that Rick referred to.  The first Cubano Cafe, Florida Cafe, is in the neighborhood, too.

Fern (a local)



DeniseM said:


> Really - what did I say that wasn't true?  The Strat is definitely run down - you can tell as soon as you walk in the door - it looks worn out, and threadbare and grimy.  Over the years it has declined significantly.  I stand by my post.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Fern - We used to enjoy the Strat, but the last 3 or 4 years, we've seen a big change in the whole area.  I didn't say it was unsafe - just tacky and run-down. Unless things change big time, I don't see us going back.  YMMV


----------



## gwenco (Jan 11, 2014)

*I personally agree with Denise*

It is rundown and we would never walk in the area! This includes Circus Circus as well (and I'm married to a large cop!).

One place we like to dine is the Peppermill. It is just north of the Riveria and has a large parking lot so that's not an issue. The portions are large and the atmosphere is "old Vegas" which is hard to find anymore.

Enjoy and go see some shows!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 11, 2014)

gwenco said:


> It is rundown and we would never walk in the area! This includes Circus Circus as well (and I'm married to a large cop!).
> 
> One place we like to dine is the Peppermill. It is just north of the Riveria and has a large parking lot so that's not an issue. The portions are large and the atmosphere is "old Vegas" which is hard to find anymore.
> 
> Enjoy and go see some shows!



We like the Peppermill too!    But we avoid anything past that point.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 11, 2014)

Now this is getting in interesting. We have two people saying they'd not go to the Stratosphere (and now Circus Circus).  I will agree with one thing.  I'd never walk there.  Most right thinking people wouldn't.  As for Circus Circus, there are a lot of adults and children who disagree with you and your cop husband, Gwen.

I am seeing a theme here.  Neither hotel is new and shiny.  In fact, they are among the oldest hotels left in the area. They are definitely middle class and working class sort of places, not upper class places such as Wynn, Palazzo, Bellagiio, Caesar's, etc.

That doesn't make them bad or wrong, but it does make some people feel uncomfortable in them. I don't own any high end timeshares, so msybe my perspective is a bit different.

Oh, and if you won't go to the Stratosphere, you aare missing one of the top entertainers in town, Frankie Moreno.  Then again, perhaps you;d rather see another one of the (many, many) Cirque shows.

Fern

Sorry for all the typing mistakes; my left hand doesn't want to behave anymore, and one has to do what one can. It is either this or nothing.  Sorry.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Fern - 

We actually don't stay at any of the high end properties in Las Vegas, but we do like new and fresh.  Our favorite place to stay is Grandview, and if we go to a casino, we like to go right across the street to South Pointe.  

We like to walk, and we used to walk from the central strip, to the Strat, which may give me a different perspective than you have, because walking through that neighborhood is different than driving there.  It used to be an enjoyable walk, but not any more.


----------



## RV 16 (Jan 15, 2014)

Has anyone taken the Pawn Stars/ American Restoration/ Counts Kustoms tour? (1:45pm daily with pick ups at Tropicana, Circus Circus and Treasure Island) If so, was it worth it? Thanks.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jan 15, 2014)

As a fairly frequent tourist in Las Vegas, I think you'll regret not having a car.  The public transportation is often full and goes right by those waiting.  Walking between casinos is not the experience you would think it is:  they are so big it looks like "it's only a casino away; we'll walk" would be a sensible response.  In fact, unless you are a good walker, you'll find it is a considerable distance--and that's just to get to the property of the next casino or the one next to the next one.  After you get there, you need to walk quite a way to get inside.

Buy "The Un-official Guide to Las Vegas," or go to the library and copy the maps in the back for how to get from place to place without driving on The Strip.  It's easy and much faster than trying to use public transportation--and it's on your schedule.

Rental cars are very inexpensive in Las Vegas and you'll avoid having to wait for a shuttle.  Parking is free if you use the valet parking.  You need to tip the valet, but that's a minimal expense.  And of course, if you want to see the Dam and Red Rock Canyon, you'll need a car anyway, so you might as well have the convenience of your own transportation to go to casinos and see the local sights.


----------



## Smokatoke (Jan 15, 2014)

Silverton Casino is near you and is a very nice Offstrip casino, good comps and decent/good buffet. Same with Southpoint Casino.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 15, 2014)

While we do tend to visit the Stratosphere & Circus Circus it is true that part of the strip is suffering and is more and more isolated it seems. The Hilton Grand Vacation club there is one of our favorite LV resorts but it has ended up as a virtual island. Hopefully the whole area will recover but it isn't likely to change anytime soon.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 16, 2014)

The last time I was at the Stratosphere (about six months ago, I think) I was impressed by how nice and fresh it looked inside. We saw Frankie Moreno and really enjoyed his show. We ate at the diner and had a great meal.  

Tonight we saw what is now my favorite Cirque du Soleil show:  Michael Jackson ONE at Mandalay Bay.  If you like Michael Jackson songs, you'll love it.


----------



## lamb (Jan 16, 2014)

Where did you see information about the Pawn Stars/ American Restoration/ Counts Kustoms tour? 

Noted earlier as:  (1:45pm daily with pick ups at Tropicana, Circus Circus and Treasure Island)

We will be in Vegas in April and planned to visit some of those locations with our boys (fans of the shows).  I'm wondering if it is a better option to go independently or via an organized tour.  I didn't realize tours were an option.  We will have a car while there.


----------



## RV 16 (Jan 17, 2014)

lamb said:


> Where did you see information about the Pawn Stars/ American Restoration/ Counts Kustoms tour?
> 
> Noted earlier as:  (1:45pm daily with pick ups at Tropicana, Circus Circus and Treasure Island)
> 
> We will be in Vegas in April and planned to visit some of those locations with our boys (fans of the shows).  I'm wondering if it is a better option to go independently or via an organized tour.  I didn't realize tours were an option.  We will have a car while there.



Vegas.com
Tours tab
Search "other tours" right on top.
Good luck!
Ps. Since you have your own transportation and more than 2 people, you may do better going on your own. Tour states each stop is only 30 mins. Each location.


----------



## RV 16 (Jan 17, 2014)

PStreet1 said:


> As a fairly frequent tourist in Las Vegas, I think you'll regret not having a car.  The public transportation is often full and goes right by those waiting.  Walking between casinos is not the experience you would think it is:  they are so big it looks like "it's only a casino away; we'll walk" would be a sensible response.  In fact, unless you are a good walker, you'll find it is a considerable distance--and that's just to get to the property of the next casino or the one next to the next one.  After you get there, you need to walk quite a way to get inside.
> 
> Buy "The Un-official Guide to Las Vegas," or go to the library and copy the maps in the back for how to get from place to place without driving on The Strip.  It's easy and much faster than trying to use public transportation--and it's on your schedule.
> 
> Rental cars are very inexpensive in Las Vegas and you'll avoid having to wait for a shuttle.  Parking is free if you use the valet parking.  You need to tip the valet, but that's a minimal expense.  And of course, if you want to see the Dam and Red Rock Canyon, you'll need a car anyway, so you might as well have the convenience of your own transportation to go to casinos and see the local sights.


Thank you very much. Have various reasons for not renting a car, but re thinking it actually. I do like the safety of my own vehicle vs. the unknown way to get around. I did purchase a nice "pop up" street map when I was at the airport last month. But really does not show much of the southern end of the strip.


----------



## RV 16 (Jan 17, 2014)

Karen G said:


> The last time I was at the Stratosphere (about six months ago, I think) I was impressed by how nice and fresh it looked inside. We saw Frankie Moreno and really enjoyed his show. We ate at the diner and had a great meal.
> 
> Tonight we saw what is now my favorite Cirque du Soleil show:  Michael Jackson ONE at Mandalay Bay.  If you like Michael Jackson songs, you'll love it.



Thank you! I have restaurant.com gift certificates for the restaurant there and thought we might try it. Been hearing a lot of good things about the Frankie Moreno show. 
We have been gifted tickets and private back stage tour for "O", so we are very excited about that!


----------



## Karen G (Jan 17, 2014)

RV 16 said:


> We have been gifted tickets and private back stage tour for "O", so we are very excited about that!


That sounds like fun!  Hope you have a great visit.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 17, 2014)

It doesn't show much of the Southern area of The Strip because it thinks you won't travel South of Mandalay Bay.  If you do, you can take Las Vegas Blvd., so not to worry. If you are a member of AAA, they have a Southern Las Vegas Map you can get. 

I think I remember you are staying at Tahiti Village, if that is true, and you decide to rent a car, just ask me (here or by PM) and I will give you good directions. You really don't want to go on Las Vegas Bl. thru The Strip after around 2 PM daily, traffic starts ramping up then.

You really should rent a car, because it will save you money because you wouldn't have to book tours for Red Roc and Lake Mead, and you wouldn't have to be dependent on taxis.

If you rent a car, you might want to take the wife to Panevino for your anniversary, or to Todds Unique Dining in Henderson.  Both are gourmet, with lower prices because they are local. I love Todd's and go there several times a year.

Fern



RV 16 said:


> Thank you very much. Have various reasons for not renting a car, but re thinking it actually. I do like the safety of my own vehicle vs. the unknown way to get around. I did purchase a nice "pop up" street map when I was at the airport last month. But really does not show much of the southern end of the strip.


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm a local and I side more with ricoba regarding the Stratosphere. For views of the Vegas Valley there's really nothing else comparable. I've eaten at the restaurant up there a couple times and the food was so-so, the service was great, the views are unbeatable. It's lower-end compared to some other places on the Strip but it's NOT "in serious decline". 

I really find it hilarious that The Peppermill of all places is being hailed as more upscale than the Stratosphere. LOL. If you want good food, eat at the Wynn. Go to The Peppermill for a look at what "Old Vegas" was like (gaudy, low ceilings, smokey, etc).

If you're interested in trying something new and different, you might want to check out Container Park. Fit it in with a tour of Fremont Street and The Arts District. Details: http://downtowncontainerpark.com/

I stayed at Tahiti Village for a stay-cation recently. The pool and lazy river are fantastic. The rooms are acceptable. The spa is only for massages (nothing else). The restaurant (Denny's) is meh - what you expect. The staff is very friendly. The resort is family-friendly. The location is good (not great). You're right near Town Square and the Outlet Mall and both have lots of restaurant options, plus movies, and shopping. Panevino is nearby as well for a more classy meal with an Old Vegas flair. Check out their vegan menu (YUM!)

About Red Rock: I'm not sure renting a car makes sense actually, because you still have to pay to get into the park so a tour might be cheaper, plus it's certainly more eco-friendly to ride with others. 

Getting around on the Strip: Tons of people do it without a car. Yes, it's a lot more than it looks but you can probably do it. The buses and monorail work well and tons of people use them. It all just depends on how much you are willing to walk and how well you handle unfamiliar mass transit. Vegas is NOT like NYC or Chicago or anywhere in Europe. Vegas was built after and around the automobile and thus has more similarity to LA. Keep in mind that cabs in Vegas are a lot more expensive than cabs in NYC. (I can't compare to Vermont since I haven't been there).

Have fun!


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 21, 2014)

My preference is a rental car. Drive where you want--when you want--and use the free valet parking that most hotel-casinos offer. The small cost of gas and a tip for the valet will be much less than cab or monorail fare. And you don't have to drive on the Strip itself to get to most resorts--take a street that runs parallel to Las Vegas Blvd. (Paradise Rd., for instance) and choose the closest intersection to the entrance of the resort. Leave your car with the friendly valet, who will provide directions if you need them, and enjoy the walk to whatever you want to see.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 21, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> I really find it hilarious that The Peppermill of all places is being hailed as *more upscale* than the Stratosphere. LOL. If you want good food, eat at the Wynn. Go to The Peppermill for a look at what "Old Vegas" was like (gaudy, low ceilings, smokey, etc).



Upscale? No one said upscale.  The poster wrote "old Las Vegas."

I would describe it as a funky "Old Las Vegas" coffee shop and lounge, where we like to have breakfast.

It is funny to visit there, and then go to the Peppermill in Reno, which started off as as an identical small property, and has grown into a Mega-casino, but still has the identical Fireside Lounge buried deep in it's bowels.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 21, 2014)

You think the difference between the two locations (Peppermill in Reno, which includes a "Mega-casino," and the Las Vegas one, with no gaming license) might be due to the ownership of the Reno location by a group of Italian men? If you think I am using innuendo here, you should read more Northern California history.

After growing a strong and fast friendship with Reno businessmen Bill Paganetti and Nat Carasali in the late 1970s, Albert Jr. and his brother Tom Seeno, now 72, became minority stockholders at the Peppermill Hotel Casino and then added five other Nevada casinos to their list of holdings — which added another dimension to their financial endeavors.

Fern



DeniseM said:


> It is funny to visit there, and then go to the Peppermill in Reno which started off as as identical small property, and has grown into a Mega-casino, but still has the identical Fireside Lounge buried deep in it's bowels.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Fern - I know absolutely nothing about their history or ownership, except  they are both fun places to go.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 22, 2014)

RV 16 said:


> Has anyone taken the Pawn Stars/ American Restoration/ Counts Kustoms tour? (1:45pm daily with pick ups at Tropicana, Circus Circus and Treasure Island) If so, was it worth it? Thanks.



If you haven't been to the Pawn Stars pawn shop, it's a joke.  I've been in walk-in closets bigger than that place; they use wide angle lenses to make it seem bigger.  And unless their filming you won't see anybody and nothing is going on.


How about the PussyKat Tattoo Parlor, as in Bad Ink.  That's another phoney baloney program.  My DW's son is good friends with Dirk and he tells us how phoney the show is.  His shop is on Maryland PWY, just South of Tropicana, but there's not much to see.

http://www.pussykatvegas.com/


Take a tour of Hoover Dam:

http://www.usbr.gov/lc/hooverdam/service/index.html


Or a Black Canyon River Raft Trip (no rapids, it's calm):

http://www.blackcanyonadventures.com/


Or how about a tour of the Nevada Test Site. They bus you up there and the different areas where they tested.   You also get to see the old control building, room, and display screens.

http://www.nv.doe.gov/outreach/tours.aspx


----------



## RV 16 (Jan 22, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> I'm a local and I side more with ricoba regarding the Stratosphere. For views of the Vegas Valley there's really nothing else comparable. I've eaten at the restaurant up there a couple times and the food was so-so, the service was great, the views are unbeatable. It's lower-end compared to some other places on the Strip but it's NOT "in serious decline".
> 
> I really find it hilarious that The Peppermill of all places is being hailed as more upscale than the Stratosphere. LOL. If you want good food, eat at the Wynn. Go to The Peppermill for a look at what "Old Vegas" was like (gaudy, low ceilings, smokey, etc).
> 
> ...



Awesome, thank you for all the ideas. Much appreciated. Planning is coming along nicely. We are looking forward to the newly tiled/renovated 
pool at Tahiti Village, which they are working on now and will be complete before we get there.


----------



## RV 16 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> If you haven't been to the Pawn Stars pawn shop, it's a joke.  I've been in walk-in closets bigger than that place; they use wide angle lenses to make it seem bigger.  And unless their filming you won't see anybody and nothing is going on.
> 
> 
> How about the PussyKat Tattoo Parlor, as in Bad Ink.  That's another phoney baloney program.  My DW's son is good friends with Dirk and he tells us how phoney the show is.  His shop is on Maryland PWY, just South of Tropicana, but there's not much to see.
> ...


Thank you for the tips. I have heard Pawn Stars is a small shop. If we do go, I'll be sure share our experience.


----------

